# Brew Wild - Sour & Wild Ferment Homebrew Competition - Sydney 2019



## BrewWild (9/2/19)

Brew Wild - Sour & Wild Ferment Homebrew Competition - 27th July Sydney 2019
https://brewwild.wixsite.com/brewwild

We are looking forward to bringing a new Homebrew competition to Sydney in 2019. Brew Wild will be a BJCP recognised Homebrew competition that focuses exclusively on Sour and Wild fermented beer styles.

We are believers that there is some excellent sour and wild ales being brewed, fermented and drank behind closed doors so we are looking forward to see what you have got and to give these beers a stage of their own. 

It is early days with still work to do but we are aiming to provide something more than just a sour and wild fermented Homebrew competition if we can. More details will follow so stayed tuned.

We are also looking for judges and stewards, so if you are interested please complete the this form or click the link on competition details page of the brew wild website.

The competition is currently capped at 60 entries, so if you are interested don't delay too long before submitting an entry form. 

What you would do next is,
1. Sick the date in your diary
2. Bookmark the brewwild website
3. Check out the categories and styles of beers you can enter
4. Design and brew you beers
5. Check back on the brewwild page regularly for updates.


----------



## BrewWild (14/5/19)

With just over 2 months to go until Brew Wild Sydney Judging kicks off so it's about time we posted some more details about all the prizes that your precious beer can snag.

We have really been overwhelmed by the generosity of our sponsors and the support for this competition and more keeps coming. If you want to have a butcher's here is a direct link to the prize page 

We also wanted to congratulate those of you who have already completed the online entry form to enter, we are over 50% full and we expect the final entry slots to go shortly so if you are intending to enter make sure you complete the online entry form here 

Thank you also to those who have offered their support to judge and steward at the competition. We are still looking for more interested judges and stewards so if you think you will be available on Saturday 27th July in Sydney and are interested you can sign up using the online form here. It is a BJCP recognised competition so the usual points allocation will apply.

We are also getting closer to securing a venue and we will release this information as soon as we do, which is very likely to be in the Sydney CBD area. The delay is related to some plans we have in relation to the competition which will remain hush hush for the time being, but if we can sort it, hopefully it will something a little different and a lot of fun. 

Cheers,

Andy & Adam


----------



## donald_trub (15/5/19)

The comp looks great! However, the minimum of 2 bottles per entry is a little steep, especially when we're talking about sour beers that may have taken years to brew. Most other comps accept either 2 x 330mL or 1 x 700mL. Mine are in 700mL bottles and I won't want to give up 1.4 litres for the comp.


----------



## huez (15/5/19)

donald_trub said:


> The comp looks great! However, the minimum of 2 bottles per entry is a little steep, especially when we're talking about sour beers that may have taken years to brew. Most other comps accept either 2 x 330mL or 1 x 700mL. Mine are in 700mL bottles and I won't want to give up 1.4 litres for the comp.



Exactly the same reason that's currently stopping me from entering. I have plenty of sour beer at the moment but i'm not giving up 2 700ml bottles! I'll see what i have on hand in the next few weeks, might turn around a quick fruited sour or something


----------



## BrewWild (16/5/19)

Hi Donald_trub & Huez,

Thanks for your comments, it’s really good to get a discussion going here. As a homebrewer of sour beers I know exactly where you are coming from and it is something that Adam & I have discussed back and forth many times.

Our intentions for the second bottle is closely tied to our plans with the venue which is why that aspect hasn’t been confirmed yet.

Our plan is to have a results party event a week after judging is finished. All who entered, judged or sponsored the competition will be invited to come and celebrate with the winners. We have organised some guest speakers to come and discuss their breweries, sour beer programmes, off flavours etc.

One aspect which we have been really holding out for was the ability to retain the second bottle so that anyone who comes to the event can sample any other competitors beer as well as share their own. High ranking beers can be learned from and discussed and lower ranking beers can be problem solved amongst the masses. We felt that this would bring a deeper dimension to the feedback for all entrants as we will progress further learning from others around us, and hopefully at the same time help build a Sydney sour homebrewing community.

We do also have a number of little cool deviations from the norm within the comp and results party which will definitely be worth entering for (I would certainly enter for these alone if I could) but we much prefer to under promise and over deliver and so at this stage we will keep those little twists to ourselves.

I suppose at this stage what we need to ascertain from everyone is, would this be worth two bottles for an entry if we can organise the bottle share aspect? We would also make the commitment that if we cannot pull off the bottle share then we will drop the entry volume to at least 1x 500ml bottle.

At this stage it would also be fair to say that even though the planning of the results party event is well underway there is still a small chance that it may not materialise. This will not affect the competition in anyway and judging, feedback and prizes will still stand. The event is an added extra.

Keen to hear all your thoughts and like before if any of you are interested in entering don’t delay spaces are filling up and the capacity is capped at 60 places. Also anyone who wants to judge or steward should sign up to join the Brew Wild Sydney competition via the website.

Andy & Adam


----------



## FatDrew (17/5/19)

BrewWild said:


> Hi Donald_trub & Huez,
> 
> Thanks for your comments, it’s really good to get a discussion going here. As a homebrewer of sour beers I know exactly where you are coming from and it is something that Adam & I have discussed back and forth many times.
> 
> ...



Really like the concept of the follow-up event. Would happily submit two bottles for the opportunity to participate. Great work


----------



## BrewWild (5/6/19)

****ENTRY REQUIREMENT CHANGE ****

Hi all,

_*After much discussion and consideration we have decided to drop the required volume of beer to 1 bottle (min 500ml) 

We recognise that most sour and wild brewers will bottle in large format champagne style bottles and so one bottle will be sufficient for judging. *_

That aside we are very excited to attach the prize list for the Brew Wild 2019 - There are some bumper prizes in there and our sponsors have been incredibly generous with their time, expertise and business. You know where to find them to show them your support back.

We would also like to take this opportunity to confirm that we will also be hosting a results party the week after the judging on Saturday 3rd August. There are just a few last minute pieces of admin before more information on that goes out. What we can say at this stage is that it is a free event with all entrants, stewards, sponsors and judges invited to come along. At the party we will announce the winners, hand back scoresheets, share some sour beers, have some on the night prizes and host some talks from speakers from the industry and also sour beer producers.

However, on top of that, perhaps the most exciting part is the FREE side competition very generously supported by Wildflower and Voyager Craft Malts. Every brewer that enters Brew Wild 2019 and who also attends the results party on Saturday 3rd August will be given the grain bill (from Voyager Craft Malt) and the recipe and wild culture (from Wildflower) to brew a clone of WIldflower's table beer. The only catch is you must be at the results party to collect your grain and therefore be eligible to enter.

So for your entry fee and 1 bottle of sour beer you:

Have the opportunity to win some awesome prizes,
Receive feedback on your beers before State and Nationals,
Are invited to the FREE results party, with educational talks on Saturday 3rd August
Receive an ingredients pack and FREE entry into an exclusive side competition which will be judged at the end of the year.
We are working really hard and are very excited to bring what we hope is a slightly novel approach to a home-brew competition and we are looking forward to sharing a beer with you all at the results party.

Cheers,

Andy & Adam,













Screen Shot 2019-06-05 At 4.03.23 Pm



__ BrewWild
__ 5/6/19



Brew Wild 2019 Prize lit


----------



## HendoNZ26 (3/8/19)

Does anyone at the results party feel like posting results as they come in? It would be greatly appreciated .

Hayden


----------



## FatDrew (3/8/19)

Pretty sure Hayden Henderson won champion brewer. Guessing that’s you from your last post- congrats if so!


----------



## HendoNZ26 (4/8/19)

Thanks mate! Yes this is me, delighted


----------



## MJHorn (5/8/19)

Are the full results available anywhere?


----------



## HendoNZ26 (5/8/19)

Results are up 
https://brewwild.wixsite.com/brewwild/copy-of-home-3


----------



## bcavan (6/8/19)

Thanks for posting @HendoNZ26 
And thanks for organising a great comp @BrewWild bring on Brew Wild 2020


----------



## BrewWild (10/11/19)

Advanced Notice - Brew Wild 2020 - July/August 2020

I thought I would get the word out early so you all have more time to get some longer ferments going in time.
Next years competition will have;
More entries - We are increasing the entry limit to 120 entries
More categories - We are splitting some of the group categories into categories of their own and we are also including 2 new categories; Spontaneously Fermented beers and Australian Wild ales. For more information check out the site.
More space - We are looking at a larger venue in Sydney for a bigger results party.
More prizes - It is early days but we have some exciting new irons in the fire from sponsorship.
More speakers - Again its early in the process but we have some more experts and professionals interested in sharing their knowledge with us all
More surprises - We want to keep this competition fun and novel as long as we can and we are not quite at the bottom of the creative barrel yet.

So get planning, brewing and ageing now.

Also if you are interested you can check out some of the pictures from last years results party event on the website.https://brewwild.wixsite.com/brewwild


----------



## eastgummy (20/5/20)

Hi any news about this years competition?


----------

